# The Wedding Date Predictor



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, July 25, 2009
(I took the test twice and i got that both times, strange....)

Social Factors
On the social front, you are pretty serious marriage material. As you read this, forces beyond your control are aligning to put you on the altar with Mr. Right. It's you, girl. Your number is up, and someone out there is just dying to pop you the question. There's no need to book a flight to Vegas, but you might want to start thinking about your wedding gown.

Emotional Factors
Emotionally, you seem to show some inner hesitations about marriage. C'mon, you didn't think you could hide it from us, did you? You've got what it takes to make the plunge, but you seem to want a little more time. There is something more than the "jitters" at work here. Maybe you just want to enjoy your single status for a little longer. Go for it, Honey, and tell them Tickle says it's OK.

Sexual Factors
It appears that you have a number of sexually motivated reasons for avoiding marriage. Perhaps you view relationships as a series of unsolved mysteries, and you are not quite ready to turn in your badge and weapon. It's clear that the carefree single life can pose a strong attraction, but don't forget that the right person changes everything. When the day finally arrives that you're ready to say "case closed", just remember that Tickle told you so.

http://web.tickle.com/tests/standard/ma ... t=marriage


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Like, no way! I hope "Are you suffering from depression" was at the end of everyones test LOL

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, August 22, 2009
A number of different factors influenced your result. Check out the details below.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I wasn't sure how to answer this question:



> 5. Have you ever thought about getting pregnant to keep a guy?


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Bon said:


> Like, no way! I hope "Are you suffering from depression" was at the end of everyones test LOL


lol i know. having SA probably adds 10 years to the predicted date


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, August 15, 2009

Social Factors

On the social front, you are pretty serious marriage material. As you read this, forces beyond your control are aligning to put you on the altar with Mr. Right. It's you, girl. Your number is up, and someone out there is just dying to pop you the question. There's no need to book a flight to Vegas, but you might want to start thinking about your wedding gown.

Emotional Factors

Emotionally, you seem to show some inner hesitations about marriage. C'mon, you didn't think you could hide it from us, did you? You've got what it takes to make the plunge, but you seem to want a little more time. There is something more than the "jitters" at work here. Maybe you just want to enjoy your single status for a little longer. Go for it, Honey, and tell them Tickle says it's okay.

Sexual Factors

It appears that you have a number of sexually motivated reasons for avoiding marriage. Perhaps you view relationships as a series of unsolved mysteries, and you are not quite ready to turn in your badge and weapon. It's clear that the carefree single life can pose a strong attraction, but don't forget that the right person changes everything. When the day finally arrives that you're ready to say "case closed", just remember that Tickle told you so. 



Ya know... This just isn't right... :?


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL, I know, how about another of those group hugs, which, we know means huddled in the corner;-))) but, together;-))))


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, June 20, 2009

Social Factors

On the social front, you are not looking at an immediate marriage prospect. Prince Charming, for now, is waiting in the wings. But keep in mind that he is slowly warming to the idea. Thankfully, now that you know your destiny, you can enjoy your single life to the fullest. Get out there and use it, girl.

Emotional Factors

Emotionally, you seem to be fairly ready for marriage. You show strong signs of being a contender, and you've got what it takes to make the plunge. Maybe any hesitation is just a small case of the "jitters." In any case, for Mr. Right, it's practically a done deal. He's just waiting for the right moment, so sit back and let it happen.

Sexual Factors

You have very few sexually motivated reasons for avoiding marriage. Of course, the carefree single life can pose a strong attraction, but you probably prefer the thought of devoting yourself to one person. It's true that there are a lot of unsolved mysteries out there, but once you've found the right person, it's time to close shop. Congratulations on having the strength and security to know what's right for you.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Mork said:


> I wasn't sure how to answer this question:
> 
> 
> 
> > 5. Have you ever thought about getting pregnant to keep a guy?


Bwaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaahaha

:haha :haha :haha :haha :haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's nice to know that my birthday falls on a Saturday in 2009, though!

I got August 29, 2009 - with the social part being the weakest - DUH! :doh


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, August 30, 2008
:lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Mork said:


> I wasn't sure how to answer this question:
> 
> 
> 
> > 5. Have you ever thought about getting pregnant to keep a guy?


 :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, July 26, 2008
A number of different factors influenced your result. Check out the details below.

Social Factors

On the social front, you are pretty serious marriage material. As you read this, forces beyond your control are aligning to put you on the altar with Mr. Right. It's you, girl. Your number is up, and someone out there is just dying to pop you the question. There's no need to book a flight to Vegas, but you might want to start thinking about your wedding gown.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Emotional Factors

Emotionally, you seem to be fairly ready for marriage. You show strong signs of being a contender, and you've got what it takes to make the plunge. Maybe any hesitation is just a small case of the "jitters." In any case, for Mr. Right, it's practically a done deal. He's just waiting for the right moment, so sit back and let it happen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sexual Factors

You have very few sexually motivated reasons for avoiding marriage. Of course, the carefree single life can pose a strong attraction, but you probably prefer the thought of devoting yourself to one person. It's true that there are a lot of unsolved mysteries out there, but once you've found the right person, it's time to close shop. Congratulations on having the strength and security to know what's right for you. 

:lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, September 19, 2009

Social Factors

On the social front, you are not looking at an immediate marriage prospect. Prince Charming, for now, is waiting in the wings. But keep in mind that he is slowly warming to the idea. Thankfully, now that you know your destiny, you can enjoy your single life to the fullest. Get out there and use it, girl.

Emotional Factors

Emotionally, you seem to show some inner hesitations about marriage. C'mon, you didn't think you could hide it from us, did you? You've got what it takes to make the plunge, but you seem to want a little more time. There is something more than the "jitters" at work here. Maybe you just want to enjoy your single status for a little longer. Go for it, Honey, and tell them Tickle say's it's OK.

Sexual Factors

It appears that you have a number of sexually motivated reasons for avoiding marriage. Perhaps you view relationships as a series of unsolved mysteries, and you are not quite ready to turn in your badge and weapon. It's clear that the carefree single life can pose a strong attraction, but don't forget that the right person changes everything. When the day finally arrives that you're ready to say "case closed", just remember that Tickle told you so.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

July 18th 2009 but I'll have to move to Canada.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

YOU WILL BE MARRIED BY: Saturday, June 27, 2009 

That's one of the scariest sentences I've ever read! LOL No more marriage for me... at least not for a VERY long time... 2009 might be too soon!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

2009 is a hot year for SA'er marriages! ^_^


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

Babygirly said:


> 2009 is a hot year for SA'er marriages! ^_^


lol, according to the test results almost everyone in SAS will be married by 2009

wouldn't it be werid if that actually happens?


----------

